# 2001 2.2 dci x trail starting problems HELP!



## bigdaveh (Aug 13, 2009)

hi all 
i would be very grateful for any adice you could give me

i have a 2001 2.2 dci x trail
it has just been to the main stealer for a clutch ( ouch!!!!!! )
the day after i collected it
it took a long time to start but when it did start it ran fine
now i find it hard to start almost everytime
i took it back to nissan who did a quick diagnosis and said they could find nothing wrong and that they remover and cleaned a few of the sensors
it has not helped it was fine before the clutch job
it turns over realy fast and there is nothing wrong with the battery
it hapens even after a run and wheather the engine is hot or cold so i think i can discount heat plugs
im thinking air in fuel but would anybody be able to tell me how i can check this
i am going to change filter anyway is there any specific way to do this or is it just change then prime and away we go?

there is a niggle in my mind that it could be pump related
but as it runs fine once started i am at a loss

thanks in advance for any advice

kind regards Dave


----------

